
Fast Searching with Ripgrep - burntsushi
https://mariusschulz.com/blog/fast-searching-with-ripgrep
======
vstuart
Some `ripgrep` vs. `grep` performance comparisons (mine) here.

[https://github.com/BurntSushi/ripgrep/issues/113#issuecommen...](https://github.com/BurntSushi/ripgrep/issues/113#issuecomment-275745761)

